# Business Equipment Financing/Leasing Etc.



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Saw a few questions on here about people looking for capital to start their company. One option is finding a leasing and/or lease-to-own finance company. I use Paramount Financial Services (www.paramountfinance.com) and they have been great to me. Take a look, their rates are good and their customer service is the best I've ever seen. Just thought I'd give them a proper 'shout out' as they've been so good to me.

Cheers,
Tom Brophy


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

It's great when you find a good supplier, be it cash or otherwise. But it's also good to establish a good banking relationship with your local bank. Some of the smaller banks will really bend over backwards to work with you, and sometimes the bank manager will come over & visit to see what your operation is all about, and make also may send some potential customers your way. Join up with a local business to business group, and you'll usually find a local banker in that group. Once they get to know you, and you establish a good working rfelationship with them, then you can get a line of credit loan, and have access to quick cash if you need to make a large purchase from a wholesaler for your first big order.


----------



## eagleland04 (Aug 12, 2008)

Can you elaborate please....terms/conditions,,,etc


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Terms and conditions are typically predicated on the credit worthiness of the applicant. If you're a first year operator, SBA, is generally the way to go. By getting involved in your local chamber of commerce exposes you to bankers in the area, which will cross a broad spectrum of financial services. You can also go the 'angel' or other capital investor route, but typically under this scenario, you'll have to prove you have a target market and be willing to abdicate a greater degree of control of your company.

Then there is always the good 'ol VC Capital = Visa Card Capital preferred by entrepeneaurs and endorsed by me (LOL)...hope this helps


----------

